# Willington Cooling Towers aka 5 sisters



## BikinGlynn (Mar 31, 2019)

After a pleasant afternoon with HughieDW I did a few easy explores on my own & this place was number 6 of the day (yeah I like to cram em in)
The cooling towers are the only remnants of Willington power station that was demolished some years ago. Plans have been submitted & refused on various new industrial developments & the site sits as it was left following demo.
Been done to death I know & not really much to see but what a place!
The scale of these id difficult to comprehend until you have stood under them its awe inspiring.
Its also excellent for photography & I was blessed with good light so done the best I could. Enjoy


IMG_1072 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1092 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1100 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1094 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1086 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1084 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



CEZO5381 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1104 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1099 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1088 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1111 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Mar 31, 2019)

Wished I'd had the time to revisit here with you. Really cracking set of images.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 1, 2019)

Quite something those and can get near them regardless.
Do they echo inside?


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 1, 2019)

Wanted to do these for years now, might have to venture there. Quality photos.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 1, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Quite something those and can get near them regardless.
> Do they echo inside?



they dont echo strangely, must b because they have such a large open area beneath them,


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 1, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Wanted to do these for years now, might have to venture there. Quality photos.



Thanks KP they are excellent its kinda hard to believe man could of actually made them when u stand under em


----------



## odeon master (Apr 1, 2019)

they do echo if you bang a piece of metal pipe inside them, got some amazing sounds made inside one a couple of years back


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 2, 2019)

odeon master said:


> they do echo if you bang a piece of metal pipe inside them, got some amazing sounds made inside one a couple of years back



It's all to do with the frequency and sound levels of the source - The curved shape of the reflecting surfaces means that some frequencies get cancelled out, whilst others are amplified. Did a lot of work inside the High Marnham one's when the site was operational. Lovely job on a hot summer's day, very crap on a freezing winter one!


----------

